
Building better video - twak
http://www.twak.co.uk/2016/08/building-better-video.html
======
unsignedqword
_" Why does every video player need a play and pause button? They are legacy
interfaces left over from hardware devices with actual buttons. There is no
cost or side effect of not pausing a video. GIFs are a great example showing
that we don't need these controls any more."_

Having extensive control becomes more important with longer videos. Being
interrupted while watching, the desire to go back and rewatch a particular
segment, etc. becomes more likely

~~~
twak
I guess I was thinking that a good way to simplify many video UIs would be to
remove these buttons. Perhaps the browser-esque way of providing this
functionality would be to use bookmarks instead?

